# php parameter in applet



## heribert (9. Jan 2006)

hi, will einige dinge aus einer php datei auslesen, die bei einem bestimmten parameter bestimmte werte ausgibt, aber das funktioniert, es kommt ein fehler:

```
URL url1 = new URL(getDocumentBase(), "script.php?id=bla");
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url1.openStream()));
```
müsste odch eigentlich klappen oder was mach ich falsch?

//edit:
achso, der fehler:
error java.io.IOException: Server returned HTTP response code: 400 for URL: http://blabla/script.php?id=bla
die URL stimmt, also so funktioniert sie einwandfrei, ka, warum der ne ungültige anfrage kriegt...


----------



## Sky (10. Jan 2006)

400 heißt "Bad Request" läuft deine URL denn im Browser ?


----------



## heribert (10. Jan 2006)

jop, steht im letzten satz ^^ da steht auch "ungültige anfrage" = bad request ^^


----------

